# CA Spring 2017 PE Applications



## Peeks PE (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello All,

I was wondering if anyone has started hearing back about their applications for the Spring 2017 test. I submitted my application around late September and got an email mid October that they had received my application and not to call asking about it.

The reason I'm asking is because the EET review course is going to start next month and I prefer to know if my application is approved before I pay all that money for the course.


----------



## Halley_guo (Dec 9, 2016)

CA already changed its process, you can register the exam on NCEES without the approval of the CA board now.

Just go ahead and take the course.

You can check the information on the it's website or Facebook


----------



## Orangineer (Dec 12, 2016)

Halley_guo, when you say that CA changed its process, what do you mean? We can register to take the exam without our applications having been approved? Can we actually take the test? 

I'm also waiting to hear back on my application for the Spring test - I mailed my application on Nov 5 (why do something early when you can procrastinate and do it at the last minute?). I know my application fee check got deposited, but I don't think that tells me anything about getting approved or not.

thanks


----------



## nvelazquez88 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I'm confused on the change to the process as well. I've contacted the Board and am still waiting to hear back.

I went ahead a registered for the national (8-hour) exam through NCEES this morning, but the item still says "Pending Board Approval." 

I will post any update hear if I get one. Hope someone else has some more insight on this...

Cheers, 

Nick


----------



## Orangineer (Dec 12, 2016)

I just registered too! As I understand it, anyone with the EIT can go ahead and take the 8-hr exam now, no application needed. An application is still needed for the CA special exams if you're doing Civil. Nick, mine says "Approved," so maybe make sure you have everything updated/verified on your NCEES Dashboard.


----------



## Irap (Dec 12, 2016)

Orangineer, when you said application for CA special exams is that the refile application when you already took and need to retake the specifics exams? Im also confused about the application changes. For example if you only need to take one CA specific exam to get your PE Civil license in CA prior to these changes, what is the next step after you pass this one specific exam? Assuming you already passed the 8 hour and one of the CA specific exam and lets say retake seismic this spring 2017 and passed. You already submitted your PE application prior to these changes. Whats next ?


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 12, 2016)

From this link:  http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/re-examination_information.shtml


*Re-Examination Forms (Previously known as Refile Application)*


If you are retaking a NCEES exam, you do *not* need to submit a refile application, a reexamination form, or in any other way notify the California Board that you need to retake the NCEES examination. To register with NCEES, log in to your MyNCEES account: https://account.ncees.org/login. You will need to register with NCEES once registration opens for their next administration of the examination.

If you are retaking a California state exam, you will need to submit a re-examination form and exam fee prior to the posted Final Filing Date for the exam(s) you intend to take. A separate Application Fee is no longer required.


*Re-Examination Forms*



Professional Civil Engineer

Professional Land Surveyor

Traffic Engineer

Geotechnical Engineer

Geologist and Geophysicist

If you were never approved to sit for an examination, you are not eligible to use a re-examination form. You are considered a new applicant and must meet the requirements for new applicants including the final filing date. Please click on the following link for further information: http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/apps.shtml


The re-examination form must be typed or completed online and printed. Handwritten forms are not accepted.

If you have not already submitted your fingerprints and completed your background check, you must do this before we can complete your re-examination form. Please click HERE for further information and instructions.

The re-examination form must be signed in ink by hand. Electronic or digital signatures are not accepted.

Applicants are strongly encouraged to submit the re-examination form at the earliest possible date. Re-examination form are processed in the order received.


----------



## Orangineer (Dec 12, 2016)

Irap said:


> Orangineer, when you said application for CA special exams is that the refile application when you already took and need to retake the specifics exams? Im also confused about the application changes. For example if you only need to take one CA specific exam to get your PE Civil license in CA prior to these changes, what is the next step after you pass this one specific exam? Assuming you already passed the 8 hour and one of the CA specific exam and lets say retake seismic this spring 2017 and passed. You already submitted your PE application prior to these changes. Whats next ?


Hi Irap, I'm actually not sure if you're affected by the change if you've already taken and passed the 8-hour test. The only thing I can see changing is that applicants no longer need work experience to take the 8-hour exam, we just need the EIT and then take the 8-hr as soon as we want. The change doesn't seem to apply to the special exams at all though - they still undergo the same process as before, and require the work experience and application. Here's the link to the summarized change (see second to last paragraph): http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/application_process_changes_091216.pdf


----------



## STR_BR (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello guys,

So I have applied for the Spring 2017 exam cycle with the CA Board and I was too caught off guard with these changes in the application process.

If you look in the CA Board website under new process flowchart (http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/new_process_flowchart.pdf) it states in the second page (1st Q&amp;A): 

" Q. What if I have already submitted my application to take a national exam for the spring 2017 exam cycle? 

A. If you have already submitted your application, it will processed along with all other applications we received. However, you no longer need to wait for Board approval to take the national exam. You may register with NCEES as soon as their registration system opens. You will then notify the Board when you pass the national exam, and we will complete the processing of your application."

I emailed and called the Board to verify this and I got the same answer. So Spring 2017 applicants go ahead and apply through NCEES. I just did it this afternoon and had no issues, just have to be financially ready to drop $350.00 (ouch!). 

I submitted my application back in mid October and just like many of you guys I have not received any letter nor email from the board notifying me that they have received my application. However, they did cash my check right away. 

The only question for someone like me (first time applicant) is if they will still let us take the specific state exams in the Spring or if they will make us wait until we get our PE Exam results. Notice that if the exam is on April 21, that means we most likely will not get the results until sometime in late June/ early July. Said so, I hope they don't make us re-apply (pay another fee) or make us wait until the next cycle opens (Spring 2018). The way I see is that they will keep our applications on hold and most likely let us take the surveying and seismic exam in the Fall 2017. This is a little frustrating as I was hoping to get done with it in the Spring and not stretch it out over the entire year.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Tumeric98 (Dec 13, 2016)

STR_BR said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> So I have applied for the Spring 2017 exam cycle with the CA Board and I was too caught off guard with these changes in the application process.
> 
> ...


(For Civil PE) You can take all three at once, or 1 at a time.  If you're approved for all three then you can take all three; there's no wait until you get the PE results back. For reference I applied in March 17 for my October 2016 exams.  I got an email on May 24 that said I was approved for all exams.  A coworker is applying for her Spring 2017 exams and got an email yesterday December 12 approved for all exams.   It's just that in the future you don't have to wait for approval to do the 8-hr.  You still need to get Board approval for the state exams.


----------



## Orangineer (Dec 13, 2016)

Tumeric98 said:


> (For Civil PE) You can take all three at once, or 1 at a time.  If you're approved for all three then you can take all three; there's no wait until you get the PE results back. For reference I applied in March 17 for my October 2016 exams.  I got an email on May 24 that said I was approved for all exams.  A coworker is applying for her Spring 2017 exams and got an email yesterday December 12 approved for all exams.   It's just that in the future you don't have to wait for approval to do the 8-hr.  You still need to get Board approval for the state exams.


The flowchart does suggest you can no longer take them all at once: http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/new_process_flowchart.pdf


----------



## Tumeric98 (Dec 13, 2016)

Interesting.  That adds a wrinkle to the new process, such that it will at minimum take 2 exam cycles to complete your Civil PE.  Thanks for the info!  This October 2016 and April 2017 appear to be the last times you can potentially do all in one cycle.


----------



## Lomarandil (Dec 13, 2016)

A slight wrinkle to the discussion above:

I've applied for the SE exam in April 2017. Got a postcard (of sorts) back from the board today -- stating my work experience has been reviewed and approved (yay!) and that I'll be notified by email when my application is approved for licensing.

It then goes into some details of the PE application process that's been described above.

Per a call to the board, I was told (despite the ambiguity and confusion by mixing in PE information), this is approval to sign up with NCEES and sit for the SE exam. (Edit: per CAPLS post below, I should clarify that I am already a licensed PE in California, and have already passed the state specific exams)

Hopefully that's useful to anyone who receives a similar postcard.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 13, 2016)

What you all are seeing is the public beginning of a transition, or more accurately stated...an evolution, for the process to become licensed as a professional engineer.  California is certainly not the first to recognize changes are necessary and will not be the last, it's just different because California has the state civil engineer exams to consider.

This began with California transitioning to computer-based-testing in 2012 which many didn't realize was the beginning of a 5-6 year plan for the two California state civil exams to be offered on a year round basis (hopefully in 2018).  California also recognizes NCEES's efforts that are simultaneously transitioning all the national exams to computer-based delivery method.  NCEES is in the midst of a rollout that initially began with the FE/FS exams in 2014, the PS exam a couple of months ago, and 2-3 PE exams annually over the next as-yet-to-be determined number of years.

Eventually, the national PE exams will be offered on a year round basis (some of the smaller population exams may not be able to transition simply due to logistics and demand) and licensure applicants can be processed year round rather than only biannually like it is now.  In California, if the state civil exams transition earlier, that provides more opportunities for licensure applicants to become licensed when they have met the experience/education requirements and have passed the required exams.

It's all about removing the artificial barriers to licensing (i.e., final filing deadlines, specific administration dates, long wait periods for results, etc.) that were necessary and practical in the days before computer-based testing was a feasible alternative.  It is also about the philosophy that individuals are applying to become licensed, not to take an exam.  This transition or evolution is all about licensing and streamlining the process to get there.  NCEES and all the member boards are collaborating to move in that direction.


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 13, 2016)

Lomarandil said:


> A slight wrinkle to the discussion above:
> 
> I've applied for the SE exam in April 2017. Got a postcard (of sorts) back from the board today -- stating my work experience has been reviewed and approved (yay!) and that I'll be notified by email when my application is approved for licensing.
> 
> ...


In California, the process for an applicant seeking licensure as a Structural Engineer has not changed.  That's primarily due to the fact that the applicant is required to be licensed as a California Civil Engineer first and gain the required structural engineering experience prior to being approved to sit for the national SE exam components.  Once an SE candidate is approved, they can register with NCEES to sit for the national SE exam components anytime they wish.

Individuals already licensed in other states will need to apply for structural engineer as normal and once approved, be required to pass the two California civil exams first.

Some states require a base PE license first for SE licensure, some do not.


----------



## Lomarandil (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks CAPLS, I've updated my post to be less misleading for future readers.


----------



## Maji (Dec 13, 2016)

CAPLS said:


> ... It is also about the philosophy that individuals are applying to become licensed, not to take an exam.  This transition or evolution is all about licensing and streamlining the process to get there.  NCEES and all the member boards are collaborating to move in that direction.


Thank you for the clarification and also emphasizing that it is not about passing an exam, but the process of obtaining license to perform a job which is essential to the public and considers public safety of paramount importance.


----------



## Civil_Star (Jan 9, 2017)

any updates on this topic


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 10, 2017)

Civil_Star said:


> any updates on this topic


What sort of update are you hoping for?


----------



## Civil_Star (Jan 10, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone got a response from the board


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 10, 2017)

I know some have reached out and received responses.  Have you tried (916) 263-2193 or [email protected]


----------



## Maji (Jan 10, 2017)

CAPLS said:


> I know some have reached out and received responses.  Have you tried (916) 263-2193 or [email protected]


I really appreciate you taking the time to respond to the various questions. I wish other State Boards follow your example.


----------



## Civil_Star (Jan 10, 2017)

I contacted them and they said [SIZE=10pt]Due to the high volume of applications received, the Board cannot perform status checks. [/SIZE]


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 11, 2017)

Yes, that is generally the response and honestly speaking there are many, many inquiries on this.  And BPELSG does completely understand the reasons why everyone wants to know.  If you are wondering whether the money should be spent on a review class...in that case the applicant is the best judge of that and wondering if your application will be approved shouldn't be a decision maker.  If you are waiting to register with NCEES for the PE exam...don't wait.  You no longer need to, ESPECIALLY if you applied for an engineering license which is NOT civil engineer.  Go ahead and register with NCEES now and if you had previously passed your FE, you will be approved regardless of the status of you application for licensure in California. Of course, you may have other reasons to inquire...


----------



## Apothe (Jan 12, 2017)

CAPLS said:


> Yes, that is generally the response and honestly speaking there are many, many inquiries on this.  And BPELSG does completely understand the reasons why everyone wants to know.  If you are wondering whether the money should be spent on a review class...in that case the applicant is the best judge of that and wondering if your application will be approved shouldn't be a decision maker.  If you are waiting to register with NCEES for the PE exam...don't wait.  You no longer need to, ESPECIALLY if you applied for an engineering license which is NOT civil engineer.  Go ahead and register with NCEES now and if you had previously passed your FE, you will be approved regardless of the status of you application for licensure in California. Of course, you may have other reasons to inquire...


I applied for the April 2017 Power PE through NCEES and have had 'Pending board approval' on my account for the last two weeks.

I've previously passed the FE.  Is this just a temp status?


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 12, 2017)

Apothe said:


> I applied for the April 2017 Power PE through NCEES and have had 'Pending board approval' on my account for the last two weeks.
> 
> I've previously passed the FE.  Is this just a temp status?


You "registered" for the April 2017 Power PE through NCEES and are waiting for Board approval.  After two weeks, its most likely due to trouble verifying your FE exam.  Can you email me your name and contact info at [email protected] including when you passed your FE and what state and I will check into it.


----------



## Apothe (Jan 13, 2017)

CAPLS said:


> You "registered" for the April 2017 Power PE through NCEES and are waiting for Board approval.  After two weeks, its most likely due to trouble verifying your FE exam.  Can you email me your name and contact info at [email protected] including when you passed your FE and what state and I will check into it.


I have sent you an email with the items requested, thank you again for taking a look at this!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 13, 2017)

Orangineer said:


> The flowchart does suggest you can no longer take them all at once: http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/applicants/new_process_flowchart.pdf


The flowcharts really only apply to people who are presumably taking the national PE Exam before they are approved by the CA BPELSG to take the state specific seismic and surveying exams. For example, my coworker, who graduated in June 2016 with his M.S., has registered to take the national PE Exam this spring without sending in the application to the CA Board. As he does not have the one year of work experience needed to take the state specific exams, he will wait to apply to take those exams and will, by design, be spreading his exams out over two test periods.

I think the general idea now is that CA is giving the opportunity to people to take the national PE exam without needing Board approval. Thus, one can absolutely register for and pass the national PE exam before they have the required work experience to take the state specific exams. Nothing is stopping anyone from waiting any number of years (i.e. one year with a master's degree, two years with an undergraduate degree only) after graduating college before taking the PE Exam. In this case, as long as you have Board approval, you could take all three exams in one cycle and assuming you pass all of them, be done with it.


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 13, 2017)

Technically speaking, since the CA Board began using CBT over a three week window in the spring and again in the fall, and the NCEES exam is only offered on 1 day twice a year, no one is taking them all at once.

Once NCEES begins testing the PE-Civil in a few years on a continuous basis, it will be all about scheduling times.  Taking everything all at once is a thing of the past now.


----------



## Orangineer (Feb 3, 2017)

Civil_Star said:


> I was wondering if anyone got a response from the board


My responses from the Board, back in December:

"...beginning with the April 2017 exam, CA has a new licensing process as follows: 1. Engineer passes the FE exam; 2. Engineer passes the PE exam (NCEES exam); 3. Engineer applies to BPELSG for license approval, once approved, 4. Engineer takes CA exams (seismic, survey). 5. Engineer is licensed after all CA requirements (exams, fingerprinting, etc.) are fulfilled."

I then got an email saying "The Board for Professional Engineers, Land Surveyors, and Geologists has technically approved your application for the Spring 2017 exam(s). California State Specific exam(s) instructions regarding how and when to sign up with Prometric (the Board’s computer-based testing vendor) will be emailed to you approximately 4 to 6 weeks prior to the exam date." 

I find these two messages contradictory. I don't know about you guys (fellow Civil PE-seekers), but I don't even know if I can get through all the material for the 8-hr exam, even without doing the CA special exams in the same cycle. So, I no longer mind the confusion about whether I can do them all at once, because I'm not going to.

If anyone has a recommendation for a good prep class in the SF bay area (or a decent online one), let me know because I might just cave and sign up. (Maybe PPI?) Getting through these practice problems on my own is taking a lot longer than I thought...


----------



## CAPLS (Feb 6, 2017)

Orangineer said:


> My responses from the Board, back in December:
> 
> "...beginning with the April 2017 exam, CA has a new licensing process as follows: 1. Engineer passes the FE exam; 2. Engineer passes the PE exam (NCEES exam); 3. Engineer applies to BPELSG for license approval, once approved, 4. Engineer takes CA exams (seismic, survey). 5. Engineer is licensed after all CA requirements (exams, fingerprinting, etc.) are fulfilled."
> 
> ...


Please elaborate on why you find these two messages contradictory so I have a better understanding of what you mean by that.

Thanks


----------



## Orangineer (Feb 6, 2017)

CAPLS said:


> Please elaborate on why you find these two messages contradictory so I have a better understanding of what you mean by that.
> 
> Thanks


Sure, what I mean is:

The first message suggests that I have to pass the 8-hr national exam before I can take the CA special exams; the second message suggests I can sign up for the special exams via Prometric now (before taking the national exam).


----------



## CAPLS (Feb 7, 2017)

Orangineer said:


> Sure, what I mean is:
> 
> The first message suggests that I have to pass the 8-hr national exam before I can take the CA special exams; the second message suggests I can sign up for the special exams via Prometric now (before taking the national exam).


Ah, I understand now, thanks for responding.  There is no perfect time to implement changes.  BPELSG is always communicating with the group that hasn't applied yet but has questions while simultaneously communicating with the group that have already applied but the application hasn't progressed all the way through the review process...ALSO while simultaneously communicating with the group that has an application already approved but haven't completed all exams yet.  Whew!

The first message is intended more for those that haven't submitted an application to BPELSG yet (or the application hasn't progressed far enough to know) as it is anticipated that pathway will become the norm.  The second message was much more specific and direct to you because of the status during the transition.  Hope this helps to clarify.


----------



## Math (Feb 18, 2017)

I got an Email that I could not pass the home examination.

Please help me how can pass it.

How many times can I retake it?


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 18, 2017)

Math said:


> I got an Email that I could not pass the home examination.
> 
> Please help me how can pass it.
> 
> How many times can I retake it?






Please don't post multiple times.  You also sent me a PM.


----------



## STR_BR (Feb 20, 2017)

Math said:


> I got an Email that I could not pass the home examination.
> 
> Please help me how can pass it.
> 
> How many times can I retake it?


Math,

You can retake it as many time you wish. The Board Rules and Engineers Act are fairly short documents, just read carefully and take your time. As ptatohed mentioned, I was able to find most if not all answers from those 2 documents.


----------



## Math (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## znjjay (Feb 21, 2017)

I got an email from the board saying that my application has been "Technically Approved" and they will send over instructions on how to register for the exam 4-6 weeks before the exam date.

Does anybody know that this means my application has been approved? Is there a chance the application will be rejected later?  I'm unsure about the technically approved part.

Thanks


----------



## CAPLS (Feb 22, 2017)

Technically approved means your education/experience was approved for the requirements of the license that you applied for.  Your application can not be fully approved until you meet all requirements.  I'm guessing you still an exam or two to pass first.


----------



## JJ_structural (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm wondering if I should be concerned that I have not been approved by the CA board yet.

I am applying as a Civil PE by comity. I have already passed the 8 hour NCEES PE exam and I am currently licenced in another state, and am hoping to be approved to sit for the CA Civil Seismic and Survey exams this April. Below is the progress of my application so far:

9/7/16: Application and NCEES Record were delivered to the CA Board

10/11/16: Received an email from the Board that my application was received

11/7/16: Received an email from the Board that my application has been sent to Engineering Registrar for technical review (I received the postcard mail notice of the same on 11/14/16)

I'm starting to get a little concerned that my application has been in the technical review phase for almost 4 months now without being approved or hearing anything from the Board that there is a deficiency with my application. Is anyone else in this situation? Should I be worried that my application has gotten lost? I have not reached out to the Board yet since they specifically tell you that they cannot provide status updates for individual applications.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can provide some insight.


----------



## Maji (Feb 27, 2017)

JJ_structural said:


> I'm wondering if I should be concerned that I have not been approved by the CA board yet.
> 
> I am applying as a Civil PE by comity. I have already passed the 8 hour NCEES PE exam and I am currently licenced in another state, and am hoping to be approved to sit for the CA Civil Seismic and Survey exams this April. Below is the progress of my application so far:
> 
> ...


Please give the Board a call and find out what is going on. CAPLS may be able to assist you here, but you need an official answer from the board.

Good luck.


----------



## JJ_structural (Feb 27, 2017)

So I called the Board this morning. The person I spoke with indicated that the notice I received when my application was forwarded for technical review doesn't necessarily mean that the technical review started then. That is just when it was first available for the reviewer to look at, but that the actual technical review and approval could be as late as 4 weeks prior to the exam.

They said that as long as the reviewer has not reached out to me with any issues that it is still within the normal time frame for technical review and I should just continue waiting for an approval or rejection notice.

I guess that makes me feel a little better, but 4 weeks before the exam sounds a little extreme to me for approving or rejecting applications, especially when they've already had 4 months to review it. Here's to hoping I don't find out I'm rejected the day I complete my studying!


----------



## CAPLS (Feb 27, 2017)

JJ_structural, please email me at [email protected] with your name and contact info so I can check on it.


----------



## JJ_structural (Feb 27, 2017)

Email sent! Thank you for looking into it @CAPLS, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## STeng (Mar 1, 2017)

I think the deadline to register for Seismic/Survey exam is in the next 5 days, but I haven't heard back from the board yet....... Does anyone have the same issue as me?


----------



## AyanHein (Mar 1, 2017)

STeng said:


> I think the deadline to register for Seismic/Survey exam is in the next 5 days, but I haven't heard back from the board yet....... Does anyone have the same issue as me?


Just got the email from board with my ID number to schedule this morning. You might want to check with it board ASAP because seats are filling up very quick.


----------



## STeng (Mar 2, 2017)

AyanHein said:


> Just got the email from board with my ID number to schedule this morning. You might want to check with it board ASAP because seats are filling up very quick.


I sent them an e-mail, they said my application is still under technical review. My friend called the board, the person who answered the call said, if she doesn't get the answer back by this Friday (tomorrow), then she'll have to wait until next exam cycle to take it. That doesn't sound fair at all...


----------



## JJ_structural (Mar 3, 2017)

So I have a little update on my situation....

I had emailed my info to CAPLS who looked into it. He let me know on Tuesday that my application was still one of many in technical review and he wasn't sure of the exact status of it. He recommended that I contact the technical reviewer to see if I could get additional information. I sent her an email on Tuesday and did not get a response to that specific email, but....

I received a voicemail and email from the technical reviewer yesterday. As I had mentioned in my previous post, I am a comity applicant and so I submitted my NCEES record along with my application form, fingerprints, take home exam, and check. The reviewer stated that they cannot completed the technical review of my application until I send in (4) references using the CA reference form because "the national council forms are not working for California, they don’t meet the specific requirements for civil engineering licensure at this time". She also indicated in her voicemail that she has "got hundreds of applicants in the same boat".

I tried calling her back to ask some questions but was unable to get through by phone, so I sent her a follow up email. I received a responses yesterday evening (eastern time) stating that if my new reference forms make it to the reviewer by Monday that I should be able to take the exams.

Thankfully, all of the experience I am claiming is with the same company, so I'm running around today to get the forms completed so I can get them in the mail this afternoon. I don't know what people would do if they had claimed experience from multiple companies, I can't imagine they would be able to get hard copies completed and back to them in time to have them to CA in 2 business days. (they are requiring that the applicant collect all of the reference forms in sealed envelopes and mail them in a single larger envelope)

My immediate concern now is getting the additional documentation into the board to see if I can still sit in April. I also understand that this is not the fault of the technical reviewer since it was not her call. But, I can't help but be upset with how this was handled, especially since:


I never got the indication that the NCEES Record references were not acceptable from reviewing the applicant info on the CA board website (although I could have missed something). It sounds like this has happened to a lot of people, so I doubt they all missed a stated requirement.

My co-worker is also applying to CA this cycle and he had specifically called the board to confirm that the Record was accepted and that he only needed to submit his 3 page application, fingerprints, take home exam, and check.

My application was forwarded for technical review on 11/7/16 (4 months ago) and I'm just now hearing about this 4 weeks before the exam window opens.

My co-worker submitted his application a month and a half after I did, but received the same call and email yesterday, which makes me think that they waited until now to notify everyone that had used an NCEES Record with their application.

Sorry for venting, but as you can imagine this is a little frustrating....


----------



## STeng (Mar 3, 2017)

@JJ_structural My friend and I made couple phone calls to the board. Every time we got different answers from the same question. For example, we were wondering about the same issue with NCEES result taking in other states, the first one said it's okay for the out-of-state NCEES exam, the other one said, the NCEES exam has to be taken in California only... So, we (me and my friend) came to the conclusion that the answer you got from calling the board is somewhat very dependable on the person who answer the phone call, and that's probably not the best source to get information from....


----------



## JJ_structural (Mar 14, 2017)

Still sitting here waiting to hear from the CA board...

So I got my new reference forms to the board last Monday (3/6) which was the deadline that the technical reviewer stated. I still have not heard back with approval/rejection or exam authorization for the Civil Seismic and Survey Exams.

My new reference forms were delivered to the board the same day as my co-worker's, and he received exam authorization on Friday...

3 weeks until the exam window opens.....


----------



## strategist7 (Mar 16, 2017)

Just heard back! 

" The Board for Professional Engineers, Land Surveyors, and Geologists has technically approved your application. "

Now just need to pass the actual test...


----------



## Abhatia117 (Mar 20, 2017)

I recently received notice that there was insufficient information to determine my engagement as civil engineering experience. I responded with a letter further detailing the projects I originally listed in the application, and followed the mailing instructions to do so. Will I need to submit additional engagement and reference forms? It was a little unclear as to what was required to determine my work as civil engineering. I worked closely with four Professional Civil Engineers, but I have lost contact with two of them (it may be tough to get the references sent to the board in time for the April exams). If my letter is insufficient, and I am required to send additonal references forms, will I need to send four new references? Would one or two reference forms from PEs that I previously used suffice, assuming I am more detailed about my civil engineering work within the form? If I need four, would the two previous PEs verifying 27 months plus an additional two PEs verifying 8 months (at my new position) suffice? Is there a possibility that my letter is sufficient? Sorry for all the questions. I am really hoping to take the exam this April as I have spent an immense amount of my own money on workbooks and review courses, and I have been studying intensively since early January. It is also a little confusing as I had followed the advice from my senior engineers when filling out the form, which worked for two other engineers in my then office.

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Mar 21, 2017)

Abhatia117 said:


> I recently received notice that there was insufficient information to determine my engagement as civil engineering experience. I responded with a letter further detailing the projects I originally listed in the application, and followed the mailing instructions to do so. Will I need to submit additional engagement and reference forms? It was a little unclear as to what was required to determine my work as civil engineering. I worked closely with four Professional Civil Engineers, but I have lost contact with two of them (it may be tough to get the references sent to the board in time for the April exams). If my letter is insufficient, and I am required to send additonal references forms, will I need to send four new references? Would one or two reference forms from PEs that I previously used suffice, assuming I am more detailed about my civil engineering work within the form? If I need four, would the two previous PEs verifying 27 months plus an additional two PEs verifying 8 months (at my new position) suffice? Is there a possibility that my letter is sufficient? Sorry for all the questions. I am really hoping to take the exam this April as I have spent an immense amount of my own money on workbooks and review courses, and I have been studying intensively since early January. It is also a little confusing as I had followed the advice from my senior engineers when filling out the form, which worked for two other engineers in my then office.
> 
> Thank you all for the help!


Have you tried calling the board to get clarification on their letter?  I would think that they should be able to let you know if you need to review your detailed engineering description of if they are having trouble verifying your engineering experience based on the reference forms submitted. When I submitted my application in NJ, there was an issue with the signature on my reference form, and they let me know exactly which one it was so I could get it resubmitted. 

In regards to taking the April Exam, have you already registered with NCEES and PCS and paid PCS for the exam? If not, you would have to wait for the October exam as the cutoff to register and pay for April exam was back in February.


----------



## Abhatia117 (Mar 22, 2017)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Have you tried calling the board to get clarification on their letter?  I would think that they should be able to let you know if you need to review your detailed engineering description of if they are having trouble verifying your engineering experience based on the reference forms submitted. When I submitted my application in NJ, there was an issue with the signature on my reference form, and they let me know exactly which one it was so I could get it resubmitted.
> 
> In regards to taking the April Exam, have you already registered with NCEES and PCS and paid PCS for the exam? If not, you would have to wait for the October exam as the cutoff to register and pay for April exam was back in February.


I emailed the board but have not yet received a response. I don't want to bother them too much as I am sure they are fairly annoyed at this point. I will try calling on Friday. It seems that some individuals, who were not immediately approved and were requested to send more information, are still receiving authorization to test in April. Crossing my fingers! Thanks for the help!


----------



## athomp (Mar 25, 2017)

Does anyone have any pdf notes from a prep course or anything to help prepare for the CA surveying exam? I bought the 120 solved problems book, but was hoping to find some good notes to go through.


----------



## athomp (Mar 25, 2017)

Does anyone have any pdf notes from a prep course or anything to help prepare for the CA surveying exam? I bought the 120 solved problems book, but was hoping to find some good notes to go through.


----------

